# dodge co lease



## mossyhorn (Jan 8, 2006)

i have 343 acres for lease 06-07 season @$10.00/acre clearcuts with hardwood bottoms. if interested let me know.


----------



## clearview (Jan 8, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## BGH (Jan 8, 2006)

PM Sent.


----------



## hydrabyte (Jan 9, 2006)

*Lease*

PM Sent


----------



## marknga (Jan 9, 2006)

*Lease*

PM sent


----------



## mossyhorn (Jan 11, 2006)

*computer problem*

my computer is about fried supposed to be fixed by monday hope to let yall know something then. sorry.
mossyhorn


----------



## Fortnertaxi1 (Jan 12, 2006)

want to know phone # to call


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 12, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Reelcool (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey what is your phone number and do you still have the land


----------



## DRHUNTER (Jan 18, 2006)

*lease in dodge county*

PM sent


----------



## brofoster (Jan 18, 2006)

do you still have it


----------



## ruger3006 (Feb 16, 2006)

Will be interested in lease 

bass_masterr@yahoo.com


----------



## Harvester (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## dsc6957 (Feb 18, 2006)

I am interested in lease.... can you email me info at dsc6957@bellsouth.net


----------



## forts6 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Dodge Co Lease*

interested, please reply wih a phone number if lease is still available.


----------

